# Girls trip to CO, need awesome nightlife...where to?!



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless you're in Denver you're going to see the same dudes every night no matter where you go. Snowboarding and skiing are just dude fests. 

Head top Breck I say. See ya there.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You just found yourself an entire group of stalkers.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

99% of forum membership checks Jan 2015 in calendar


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just go to Breck.......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Talk about calling out the wolves...

Breck is probably the spot based on your criteria. If you can find a place in Aspen proper, that is hands down the best party ski town in the US. 

Tbh honest the bus ride from Snowmass to Aspen is also fun with some drinks in ya. 

Sounds like you're going to make some dudes happy.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

so it's settled then? forum meetup at breckenridge?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

the thirst is real ITT.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sthsnowgrl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm helping to plan a girls ski trip to CO....did Vail last year and had a blast but I must say the nightlife there was a bit boring after first night.
> Don't get me wrong, the sausage fest was awesome but we saw many of the same guys in each bar/club we went to
> 
> ...


Aspen sucks you're going to Breckenridge. Everything is walking distance but what really needs to concern you is whether or not you'll be able to walk the distance. My suggestion call up 970 453 Taxi and get in their good graces or Sky Cab and make sure that they answer when you call. 4 people should run you about 25 to 30 bucks depending on where you're going. But make sure you have them locked in, the random I'm drunk and going to call at 2 a.m. means you're in the same boat as everyone else and probably walking. Now if you stay at One Ski Hill Place or Grand Timbers lodge there is a free shuttle for you, the question is will it still be running. 

As far as night life goes you have three options. North side of town, Ridge Street, and The South Side. Most people end up on the South Side. 

North side attractions: The Gold Pan is usually a first draw it's on main street in an old building. You will be tempted to go in there, you might go in there, then you will realize this was a questionable decision. Old guys abound, scary swamp donkeys persist, and the majority inside are non English speaking Mexicans. Have fun. 

Across the street is Jakes Dive Bar. You can do Karaoke if you want. But this is a start the night off venue, not a I'm going to send it all night long. Behind Jake's Dive Bar is Napper Tandy's or Salt Creek depending on who you ask. It's brightly lit, usually has a DJ, and seems to be where the bro's on vacation congregate. Remember your date rape drug nail polish. 

Heading down North Side there is Modis. Great martini bar and a bit more upscale. Start the night off here is my suggestion as the crowd is less likely to offer you ramen for breakfast and might actually take you out to for pancakes after a questionable decision. Next to it is the Mother Loaded Tavern, you could drink here but it's a dive bar and unless they have some weird hippy band playing not really a place you go to drink. Foods good though. Want a margarita? Walk down main street to Rita's Marg Bar located in the basement of Kenosha. Great for a quick taco or a overly alcoholic marg. Just be out of there before 10, the night crowd is weird. Also it's a standing room only so if you want seating get there early. 

If you venture up to Ridge St. which is one block off main I would suggest Angels Hallows for a beer or mixed drink. See what the crowd is like and then if it's not your thing venture down to South Ridge Sea Food. Want something fancier head across the street to Hearthstone or Twist. 

Now if that's not your cup of tea then it's pretty clear you want to send it South main street is where you need to be. You can kick things off at The Blue Stag. They have an outside patio with fire pit so that will be fun when you get so drunk you fall into it and your lycra/spandex leggings catch on fire. The bar has just been redone and it's a new hot spot. Next door to that is the Swiss Haven/Absinthe Bar. The gay bar tender Mike Doug is the man and should be back by the time you get out here. If you feel you might get raped that's normal and I've dubbed it the Pit of Despair. Next door to that is Ollies Pub, this is the football beer drinking crowd or cheap ass locals that want to stand around and spill beer on each other while they can't hear what you're saying. Behind that bar in the pond is The Dredge, avoid the downstairs and go up to the bar. This is a snow carnie hang out so if you want to have an instructor or lifty tell you how cool and local they are go there. 

Not your thing, well then we've hid the end of South Side. This leaves only a few more options. You can go classy and go to the Breckenridge Brewery for beer. Or you can brave the sweat lodge that is Liquid Lounge. Expect lots of guys in night gowns I mean tall tees, skanky chicks that might fight you, and door guys that will eye fuck the shit out of you. Below Liquid Lounge is Cecelias and they have a stripper pole (wash your hands if you touch it). Go in and make friends with either Jesse or Johnny. Those two guys are the shit. Kate isn't a bad bartender but you're female so expect the cold shoulder. 

Want to get roofied and hepatitus? Well next door to Cecelias is Hero. The average age of the kids in there is probably like 11. Have fun this is the shitty college bar you never went to. After that is Brooklyn's Billiards and Tavern. The bar leaves more to be desired but you can play pool. The crowd is fairly local with a few tourists in between. 

Want more? Well walk across the street to the Main Street Station. Here you will find Ullr's it's a mix of dive bar/college bar/locals bar/karaoke bar. Jenna will be behind the bar usually. Tip her well and she's your best friend. There is also Quandry which is more restaurant than bar but you can drink there, more touristy. There's also Park Ave Pub. Mix of Brooklyn's, Ollies, and Cecelias. Locals that aren't locals, snow carnies, and tourists. Across the street from Park Ave Pub is Mi Casa. Happy hour abounds here, but get in early as seating is limited. 

At 2 a.m. you will be hungry. There is a little stand called Above the Blue. Best fucking gyro you will ever have. Say hi to Reds, play with his dog Maya, and enjoy the after drinking festivities. 

Any questions? Where to get blow? Where not to pass out? What are the fines for public intoxication? Etc. etc. Let me know.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BA at times you are such a fucking funny fuck. Fuck yeah...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

best reviews i've ever heard in my life. if ever get the chance to go, what would you recommend for a metalhead bordering on white trash?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SkullAndXbones said:


> best reviews i've ever heard in my life. if ever get the chance to go, what would you recommend for a metalhead bordering on white trash?


Drive to Keystone go to the Goat or the Snake. Don't get raped in the bathroom. After all Three Inches of Blood played The Goat once. Breck is not metalhead friendly.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

:bestpost: BA, I'm now totally convinced you have missed your calling. The Michelin Guide is looking for your services. :bowdown:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

One important piece of info to make it complete. The closest location that sells the morning after pill.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> One important piece of info to make it complete. The closest location that sells the morning after pill.


Well you have two options here you stay in a condo that is on the third floor or higher and fall down the stairs. Otherwise you can get it at the Pharmacy in City Market. It runs about 69 dollars.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm dying thinking this could be DC's best troll ever.2:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG, just the thought of it has me splitting my sides. :signlol:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It probably is a troll, but only one post? DC doesn't have that much self-control. He'd be crowing by now about his "triumph" in having tricked a bunch of people who come onto this site to post comments, into posting comments.

woo hoo....


----------



## Southernsnow2 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm just here for the BurtonAvenger comments


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

At first i was like WTF.... did he seriously wrote all that shit? 
I wasnt going to read that whole thing but then this line:



BurtonAvenger said:


> Everything is walking distance but what really needs to concern you is whether or not you'll be able to walk the distance.


... and then i knew i had to read it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait so these chicks aren't coming to hang out with me in Breck?


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

That was the best description of Breck I have ever read. Haha


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha BA has me wanting to go to Breck now.

If this is a troll, +1 for you.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait so these chicks aren't coming to hang out with me in Breck?


They'll be there... they'll be there.... Just keep the faith :blahblah:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

As others have said...go to Breckenridge. Alot of young energy around. I would go into an 8 paragraph novel explaining where to and where not to go...but I think it would be more fun if you just went there and found out for yourself.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just make sure you only ride full camber freeride boards while you're there. Or you won't actually be snowboarding.



Haha, sorry I had to.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Just make sure you only ride full camber freeride boards, *with a positive angle stance *while you're there. Or you won't actually be snowboarding.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, sorry I had to.


Fixed. I couldn't resist.  :hairy:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Just make sure you only ride full camber freeride boards while you're there. Or you won't actually be snowboarding.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, sorry I had to.



Its seriously is all good man. I only came onto this site looking for binding reviews. Im just amped to get out there like everyone on this site...so for some reason I have this crazy magnetic pull to come here and just post stuff constantly. I will chill out a bit.


----------



## Spinelli (Nov 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aspen sucks you're going to Breckenridge. Everything is walking distance but what really needs to concern you is whether or not you'll be able to walk the distance. My suggestion call up 970 453 Taxi and get in their good graces or Sky Cab and make sure that they answer when you call. 4 people should run you about 25 to 30 bucks depending on where you're going. But make sure you have them locked in, the random I'm drunk and going to call at 2 a.m. means you're in the same boat as everyone else and probably walking. Now if you stay at One Ski Hill Place or Grand Timbers lodge there is a free shuttle for you, the question is will it still be running.
> 
> As far as night life goes you have three options. North side of town, Ridge Street, and The South Side. Most people end up on the South Side.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! 

Do u need a friend bro?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Spinelli said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Do u need a friend bro?


And the winner in the "late to the party, awesome first post" category is...


----------



## Spinelli (Nov 26, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> And the winner in the "late to the party, awesome first post" category is...


Well, I don`t know if the got the chicks or not, but at least his words will be helpfull for many people.

But thx Grey :blahblah:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Spinelli said:


> Well, I don`t know if the got the chicks or not, but at least his words will be helpfull for many people.
> 
> But thx Grey :blahblah:


Yes, HIS words will be helpful.
YOUR words? Not so much. :hairy:


----------



## Spinelli (Nov 26, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Yes, HIS words will be helpful.
> YOUR words? Not so much. :hairy:


:injured:

oh man u got me, sorry.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Spinelli said:


> :injured:
> 
> oh man u got me, sorry.


All good dude.
Welcome to the forum.
Good that you can take some ribbing. :happy:


----------



## Spinelli (Nov 26, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> All good dude.
> Welcome to the forum.
> Good that you can take some ribbing. :happy:


Thx bro! :dry:
I just can't express in english how much I wanna kill you for that comments, but yeah, thx for the greetings.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Spinelli said:


> Thx bro! :dry:
> I just can't express in english how much I wanna kill you for that comments, but yeah, thx for the greetings.


you'll be just fine


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww how cute.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Did they ever make it to Breck?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not January yet.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

BA, should always ask for pix of said sloots.... Don't want to be out there holding up your "Welcome ladies to BA's weekend of fun" sign and then you get a group of Yeti's ready to have dem cheeks clapped.....:eyetwitch2:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha. Been a while since I checked in. It is so good to be back! :jumping1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sleev-les said:


> BA, should always ask for pix of said sloots.... Don't want to be out there holding up your "Welcome ladies to BA's weekend of fun" sign and then you get a group of Yeti's ready to have dem cheeks clapped.....:eyetwitch2:


Obviously you've never called "No Standards, No Regrets".


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

Quality work as usual BA. I want to buy you a beer (or 10) when I'm in town. No roofies-I swear.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's how to find em first


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Obviously you've never called "No Standards, No Regrets".


Nope. Landing on a grenade is not to be had. Thats what I have wingmen for lol


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

OMG your post is hilarious!
Okay I will update on a new thread....we actually didn't get to go at all in early 2015 (.....BUT! We are headed to CO for MLK most likely (some of the girls are still hopeful for Pres Day wkend but that's looking fully booked & crazy expensive as time nears).....

(this was for you BurtonAvenger)


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

2hellnbak said:


> Did they ever make it to Breck?


WE DIDN'T MAKE IT IN 2015 , half the girls realized they didn't budget well. ha! I was super sad, but I did at least get to do a fam trip up to Vermont over spring break this year and it was awesome.
BUT WE ARE FOR SURE GOING BACK TO COLORADO IN EARLY 2016!!! :x Most likely MLK wkend again, Pres Day is looking pretty booked already and getting expensive by the minute it seems.

Sooooo...we chose not to go to Breck for this trip. Why you ask?
We did some research & it appears that town is fantastic -- IF you are of college age. We are definitely NOT down like that anymore, sadly.  Our ages range from late 20's to early 40's so we aren't out to look like a bunch of cougars!
Right now it's either go back to Vail, or try the Aspen/Snowmass scene. I'm on the fence about Aspen. We are down to earth girls, and from what I've read and heard it seems like such a pretentious place and none of us have the dough to even pretend we're like that. 
If anybody reads this, we're still open to ideas!!!
However....I will say that 2 of the girls going are flight attendants and they seem set on flying to Aspen since I guess it has the most convenient airport for them.
Either way, we can't wait to get the hell out of Hotlanta and see some snow finally!!! 

PS - regarding all the troll comments...I promise we are real! I did put a photo up on my profile. I guess yes, that could be totally fake but maybe if we wind up in town w/ any of you jokers you can see us for yourself.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

sthsnowgrl said:


> WE DIDN'T MAKE IT IN 2015 , half the girls realized they didn't budget well. ha! I was super sad, but I did at least get to do a fam trip up to Vermont over spring break this year and it was awesome.
> BUT WE ARE FOR SURE GOING BACK TO COLORADO IN EARLY 2016!!! :x Most likely MLK wkend again, Pres Day is looking pretty booked already and getting expensive by the minute it seems.
> 
> Sooooo...we chose not to go to Breck for this trip. Why you ask?
> ...



Can we get a picture of all you girls, or at least some of you? this is important because depending on how you all look, each town has its own vibe/style. Picture is necessary to recommend the right mountain for your crew.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Can we get a picture of all you girls, or at least some of you? this is important because depending on how you all look, each town has its own vibe/style. Picture is necessary to recommend the right mountain for your crew.


Here you go...there were 5 of us in Vail last year.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

OK, thanks for the picks, you would do well at Breck imo


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh - btw 2 of us on the end in one pic may look like we're 6ft tall but we're not....our 2 friends are just tiny, like under 5ft.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> OK, thanks for the picks, you would do well at Breck imo


Don't you think we'd feel kinda old??


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

sthsnowgrl said:


> Don't you think we'd feel kinda old??


In original post you said you didn't like Vail, so its either Breck or Apen. Breck will have younger crowd, so Maybe Aspen then. Aspen was what imed popped into my mind, but its a bit similar to Vail in the clientele. SO i suggested Breck.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> In original post you said you didn't like Vail, so its either Breck or Apen. Breck will have younger crowd, so Maybe Aspen then. Aspen was what imed popped into my mind, but its a bit similar to Vail in the clientele. SO i suggested Breck.


Okay last question, promise I'll leave u alone!
If we do go with Aspen, do you suggest staying in Snowmass and riding the shuttle each night (does sound like a great way to make friends!)....or def stay in Aspen so we can walk? We did love that about Vail, we stayed at the Austria Haus right in the Village and it was super easy to walk - plus such a short walk we even went out without jackets at night.
The other great thing about Vail was we never paid a cover to get in anywhere, and I'm reading that in Aspen there can be $25 cover or even be denied entrance. What!:surprise:
That would suck. So maybe def stay in Snowmass to save $$ cause we may need it just to go out!
Thankfully, we will save a small amount on drinks since the altitude had us feeling like 1 drink was really 3.....that almost got ugly the first night. haha
Thanks so much for your responses!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

AmberLamps said:


> Can we get a picture of all you girls, or at least some of you? this is important because depending on how you all look, each town has its own vibe/style. Picture is necessary to recommend the right mountain for your crew.


Yeah, that's the ticket. Yeah... :rofl4:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im 38 and also always felt comfortable in vail. I lived in vail for 5 years and recently moved. I spent plenty of time in all the other mtn towns. Vail and aspen would suit what you are looking for. Aspens crowd is definitely a little more pretentious for sure. Vails snotty crowd doesn't bother leaving the house after 8pm.

Also look in to whistler if that's even an option...


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Argo said:


> Im 38 and also always felt comfortable in vail. I lived in vail for 5 years and recently moved. I spent plenty of time in all the other mtn towns. Vail and aspen would suit what you are looking for. Aspens crowd is definitely a little more pretentious for sure. Vails snotty crowd doesn't bother leaving the house after 8pm.
> 
> Also look in to whistler if that's even an option...


Maybe it was the holiday MLK wkend in Vail last year but the bars were all pretty packed, with the exception of the last night (Sun) and that's understandable. Everyone also seemed pretty nice & chill, we didn't feel snubbed anywhere. If anything, we kinda felt overdressed. haha. We weren't familiar with apres, & honestly we felt gross after a day on the slopes so we always showered & got ready during that time....I know, I know we need to check out the apres spots for sure this trip cause I think we missed a lot! But seriously, we just didn't feel very great looking in bulky skiwear & matted hair & goggle creases. :grin:

So I guess you're saying Aspen is okay, and I'm game for whatever....the one thing I haven't heard anyone talk about with Aspen is the guy:girl ratio. Seems like it's such a popular destination that it's a lot more 50/50. :frown: 
We were kinda hoping for 90:10. > I know, highly unlikely but girls can dream right?!

I will def check out Whistler, I've seen that suggested quite a few times. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It is similar to Vail with the ratio. Breck has a much higher dude to chick ratio and it is a college and middle class texas/kansas family crowd too.

It is a holiday, it will be crowded. No getting around that at any of the resorts. Sunday night is when everyone is driving back to Denver, that is about half the crowd.

You need to do apres from the time your done riding until about 6pm, go home and shower/nap then head out to the bars around 11.

I was lucky enough to afford a place in the village area while living there so we got to have plenty of fun doing this. 

If they have a "Decimo" event going on and you can afford it, do it. It is at mid vail where they turn it into a night club. My friend was the designer for the event so my wife and I got to hit it up for free. It was amazing but it is basically like a high end club in the city and has a pricey cover but they have very well known DJs playing it. Drinks are not ridiculous $$ though and are pretty strong.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Aspen would be fine for you though..... 

The two amazon women(kidding) on the ends of that picture are lookers.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Argo said:


> Also look in to whistler if that's even an option...


This is what I was thinking, not only because it seems to be what they're looking for, but also because with the current exchange rate $1 US Dollar gets you $1.40 in Canuck Bucks.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I bet you girls cause mayhem in sausagefest ski resorts. It must be a lot of fun.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> I bet you girls cause mayhem in sausagefest ski resorts. It must be a lot of fun.


:grin: We did certainly enjoy ourselves! >

BTW - update: we have yet again made a destination change and we are now making plans to go out to Jackson Hole!!! Once we saw how much better the prices are on & off the mtn compared to Vail & Aspen, it sorta sealed the deal. We're going there for 4 nights over the last wkend of Feb, so if anyone has any tips or recommendations I'm all ears, so excited to see that amazing mountain. 
And of course...duh, the umm local flavor. ha!
Bring on the Cowboys!!


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Peyto said:


> This is what I was thinking, not only because it seems to be what they're looking for, but also because with the current exchange rate $1 US Dollar gets you $1.40 in Canuck Bucks.


We would totally love to go there one day, but since we're limited to 4 nights it's just a really long way to travel from Hotlanta. 
We would lose 2 of the days just on travel alone.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just make sure your staying at the resort of you want to be close to the slopes. The town of Jackson is about 15 minutes drive and you have to pay to park at the mountain. There isn't a ton of stuff for apres at the mountain but there is a couple places. Given your desire for some serious night life, Jackson hole wasn't anywhere near the top of my list. It is a great mountain though. The four Seasons is my slopeside choice there, very nice place.... 

I'm sure you can find stuff to do in town but it's kind of a sleepy town after 9 pm.

Mangy Moose in Teton village is the main place....


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Argo said:


> Just make sure your staying at the resort of you want to be close to the slopes. The town of Jackson is about 15 minutes drive and you have to pay to park at the mountain. There isn't a ton of stuff for apres at the mountain but there is a couple places. Given your desire for some serious night life, Jackson hole wasn't anywhere near the top of my list. It is a great mountain though. The four Seasons is my slopeside choice there, very nice place....
> 
> I'm sure you can find stuff to do in town but it's kind of a sleepy town after 9 pm.
> 
> Mangy Moose in Teton village is the main place....


Yeah it's nowhere near the scale of Aspen or Vail or Breck in terms of nightlife...but...we heard Cowboys & a 7:1 ratio so our minds just stopped considering other places at that point. haha kidding, sorta 
I'm reading that the town has great restaurants but other than a brewery & the Million Dollar Cowboy bar there isn't much. ??
So I think we will splurge and stay at the mtn just to be within stumbling distance of our hotel.
I like the Hotel Terra's heated pool that overlooks part of the village, I might wind up there and never make it to a bar depending on how sore I am from attempting that massive mtn. 
Which, by the way, we are NOwhere near capable of making it down the majority of the runs without tumbling blonde head over heels, but we'll just see how that goes!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The mountain is definitely steeper than you are used to. I would not go up the tram for the first time if it is low visibility, do it on a clear day. There are definitely runs that intermediate level can ride down from the tram but you will be a little scared the first time if you're not used to it... I love making tram laps at Jackson, nothing quite like it. Just the whole feel of it, the vibe of the people, the music, the warnings before they let you off and the views....... 

As far as the ratio, it is the same in any mountain town.... women have their pick of the pack for the most part. A clean looking guy does pretty well too. I have never gone out looking or desiring to pick anyone up but always get hit on in Mountain towns by the roving single women. Drives my wife crazy. Lol. 

I'd try to go out to Jackson at least one night, stay in Teton village if you can. Plenty of sausage fest happening there.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Argo said:


> The mountain is definitely steeper than you are used to. I would not go up the tram for the first time if it is low visibility, do it on a clear day. There are definitely runs that intermediate level can ride down from the tram but you will be a little scared the first time if you're not used to it... I love making tram laps at Jackson, nothing quite like it. Just the whole feel of it, the vibe of the people, the music, the warnings before they let you off and the views.......
> 
> As far as the ratio, it is the same in any mountain town.... women have their pick of the pack for the most part. A clean looking guy does pretty well too. I have never gone out looking or desiring to pick anyone up but always get hit on in Mountain towns by the roving single women. Drives my wife crazy. Lol.
> 
> I'd try to go out to Jackson at least one night, stay in Teton village if you can. Plenty of sausage fest happening there.


Okay sorry if this is a dumb question but I can't find any info anywhere about the Tram & Gondola pricing being just 1 time or is for the whole day or is there a rate for multiple days?? The tram is like $30+ - please don't tell me you only get 1 shot on it!!:surprise:

And that's hilarious, sorry you have to deal with the 'rovers'!! :nerd:
One thing I did notice is it seemed a few of my girlfriends were totally fed ridiculous BS lines in Vail in order to impress. But supposedly they met a Doctor from South Carolina, millionaires from Malibu, and an upper exec for MTV (which actually did checkout, thank you LinkedIn lol).


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

out of curiosity, how much are you paying a night for your rooms? i'm asking because you said you guys changed your minds because it was cheaper and i know it's really cheap to stay in bozeman montana (near big sky). there's places there that are like $50 or $60 a night/per person. plus i think it would be far less crowded then jackson hole (i've never been to either of them so it's only a semi-educated guess). BUT, even though i'm sure you'll listen to some random suggestion by a random guy on the internet, you should all do yourselves a favor and go to mt bachelor/bend for your trip. preferably during the 30th - feb. 6 and preferably bring the 2 taller girls in the 3rd photo.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Those passes your talking about are one shot single ride. You have to buy a full day lift ticket to use for snowboarding all day.. 

Bend/bachelor is great but not a resort experience. He just wants you to come and hook up with him. Lol

Also, in vail those were probably all true stories. Jackson will have similar people...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Argo said:


> Bend/bachelor is great but not a resort experience. He just wants you to come and hook up with him. Lol


how did you decipher my master plan?


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> out of curiosity, how much are you paying a night for your rooms? i'm asking because you said you guys changed your minds because it was cheaper and i know it's really cheap to stay in bozeman montana (near big sky). there's places there that are like $50 or $60 a night/per person. plus i think it would be far less crowded then jackson hole (i've never been to either of them so it's only a semi-educated guess). BUT, even though i'm sure you'll listen to some random suggestion by a random guy on the internet, you should all do yourselves a favor and go to mt bachelor/bend for your trip. preferably during the 30th - feb. 6 and preferably bring the 2 taller girls in the 3rd photo.


:laugh2: you're hilarious!
Teton Village isn't that much cheaper than what we paid to stay in Vail Village, so I was mainly meaning the great rates in the town of JH. Plus, for Vail we had to fly into Denver (were using skymiles, much cheaper than Eagle/Vail) & then had to hire a driver for the 2.5 hr drive back & forth....a big waste of our $ but we were stuck making kinda last minute plans & a few of us felt the shuttles would take FOREVER to reach our hotel with all the dropoffs, stops, etc.

Anyway, our room in Teton Village will be around $350/nt.
I have heard Big Sky is gorg & it's def on my personal bucket list, esp after talking to a guy just a few days ago that was a rafting guide out there this past summer.
Getting there wouldn't be easy though...there aren't any Nonstop flights fr Atlanta using skymiles currently. Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> BUT, even though i'm sure you'll listen to some random suggestion by a random guy on the internet, you should all do yourselves a favor and go to mt bachelor/bend for your trip. preferably during the 30th - feb. 6 and preferably bring the 2 taller girls in the 3rd photo.


Oh btw, my cousin is actually going out to OR to go boarding in a few weeks....(so not the dates you'd want)....she's absolutely stunning but....you have the wrong equipment. Sorry!! 0


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

haha.

big sky is next on my bucket list (after my trip to mt bachelor). every picture and video i've seen of that place looks awesome. hope you have a good time at jackson hole.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> haha.
> 
> big sky is next on my bucket list (after my trip to mt bachelor). every picture and video i've seen of that place looks awesome. hope you have a good time at jackson hole.


Am I hallucinatin, or did you have a mangina at one point in this topic????? :dry:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

sthsnowgrl said:


> Oh btw, my cousin is actually going out to OR to go boarding in a few weeks....(so not the dates you'd want)....she's absolutely stunning but....you have the wrong equipment. Sorry!! 0


Where is she going? If Hood, I have a bunch of lebanese friends I could introduce her to...oh wait, they're all married (or in a long term relationship), nevermind.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

highme said:


> Where is she going? If Hood, I have a bunch of lebanese friends I could introduce her to...oh wait, they're all married (or in a long term relationship), nevermind.


Oh, you're just Mezze'n around!!!!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Am I hallucinatin, or did you have a mangina at one point in this topic????? :dry:


i may or may not have made a joke about buffalo bill in silence of the lambs. but you're probably hallucinating.


----------



## jonsnow1993 (Oct 11, 2016)

killclimbz said:


> Talk about calling out the wolves...
> 
> Breck is probably the spot based on your criteria. If you can find a place in Aspen proper, that is hands down the best party ski town in the US.
> 
> ...


Lol 'calling the wolves', perfect


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

This thread is once again educational for me. My apres outfit is sweats and a hoodie. Obviously I am doing it all wrong!!!!!!


----------

